# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  الانوثه فن لا تجيده اكثر النساء

## mohammad qasaimeh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تضـيع أنوثة الـمرأة أحـياناً


1) إن علا صوتها.. أو أصبح خـشـناً فـظاً


2) أو أدمنت « العـبوس » والانفـعال 


3) أو تعـامـلت « بعــضلات » مفـتـولة 


4) أو نطقت لفـظاً قـبـيحاً أو فاحـشـاً


5) أو تخـلـت عــن الرحـمة تجـاه كائن ضعـيف


6) أو أدمـنـت الكراهـية وفـضلتها عـلى الحـب


7) أو غـلبـت الانتقام عـلى التسامح


 أو جهلت متى تـتـكلم .. ومتى تصـمـت


9) أو قـصـر شعـرها وطال لسانها


10) تضيع أنوثة المرأة حيـن تهـمل الـرقة والطـيـبة


11) حـيـن تـنسى حـق الاحتـرام والإكـبار للـرجل زوجاً وأباً وأخاً ..

ومعـلماً


12) وحـيـن لا توقــر كبـيـراً أو ترحـم صغـيـراً


13) جمال المرأة ليس في قـوامها .. أو ملامحها فحـسب

ورشاقتها ليست في (الريـجيـم) القـاسي


14) فالأنوثة شيء تـشعـره .. ولا تراه غالباً



و يقـول الرجل: 


أريدها ضعـيفة معي قـوية مع الآخرين


فهذه هي الأنثى الحقـيقـية في نظـــر الرجــل ... 
والرجـل يسـتطيع مساعــدة المرأة عـلى الاحـتـفاظ 
بهذه الأنوثة بأن يحـترم ضعـف المرأة معه .. 
ولا يسـتغـله وأن يمنحها القـوة بعـطـفه 
وحـنانه واحـتـرامه .. وأن يعـلّمها الضعـف 
الجـمـيل وليس ضعـف الانزواء وفـقـدان الثقة.


الأنوثة فــن .. والرجل يستطيع بذكائه 
أن يعـلّم زوجـته هـذا الفـن .. فـبعـض 
الرجال يتقن هذا الفـن.. وبعـض الرجال 
يدفع المرأة إلى أن تتخـلى عـن أنوثـتها 
وضعـفها وتتمرد عـلى الرجل لأنه استغـل 
حـبها وضعـفها وأهانها بدلاً من أن يثني عـليها .. 
هنا بعـض النساء يتغـيرن إلى النقيض الرجل 
الواثق من نفسه يستطيع أن يقود أقوى النساء 
ويحـيلها إلى كائن وديع يحـتاج منه لمسة حـنان.

----------


## saousana

> الأنوثة فــن .. والرجل يستطيع بذكائه 
> أن يعـلّم زوجـته هـذا الفـن .. فـبعـض 
> الرجال يتقن هذا الفـن.. وبعـض الرجال 
> يدفع المرأة إلى أن تتخـلى عـن أنوثـتها 
> وضعـفها وتتمرد عـلى الرجل لأنه استغـل 
> حـبها وضعـفها وأهانها بدلاً من أن يثني عـليها .. 
> هنا بعـض النساء يتغـيرن إلى النقيض الرجل 
> الواثق من نفسه يستطيع أن يقود أقوى النساء 
> ويحـيلها إلى كائن وديع يحـتاج منه لمسة حـنان.


موضوع رائع يستحق المتابعة والقراءة 
اجمل ما فيه ما اقتبسته سابقا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور اخ محمد على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا لمروركم :SnipeR (51):

----------


## العالي عالي

> 14) فالأنوثة شيء تـشعـره .. ولا تراه غالباً
> .



كلام حساس 

شكراً محمد

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الله عليك يا محمد .. كلام رائع ودقيق ..

خصوصي بالفقرة الأخيرة ، فعلا الرجل هو اللي بكتشف وبنمّي وبشعلل أنوثة المرأة ، وممكن يكون العكس ترى مع بعض الرجال الجهلاء.

ما أجمل أنوثة المرأة في عين الرجل ..
اتمنى لو ان كل النساء صاحبات "أنوثة" .. ![/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

فالأنوثة شيء تـشعـره .. ولا تراه غالباً

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]و يقـول الرجل: 


أريدها ضعـيفة معي قـوية مع الآخرين


فهذه هي الأنثى الحقـيقـية في نظـــر الرجــل ... 
والرجـل يسـتطيع مساعــدة المرأة عـلى الاحـتـفاظ 
بهذه الأنوثة بأن يحـترم ضعـف المرأة معه .. 

كلام كتيـــــر حلو شكرا محمد 

و فعلا الأنوثة فن ما بيفهمه أكثر النساء و أيضا أكثر الرجال لأانه بعضهم بيستغله و بيعتبره هبل 
[/align]*

----------

